# Magic Satellite?



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

hello every one !!,  
can you help me once again , my old camper had a big satilite auto self seeking , when it it was in position dish up right position , it read in big letters ( magic ect,ect, ) :? 
well the reason i am asking this question is my insurance is claiming for me , and the van has been disposed off so i am told they want from me bills of costing the system in question plus ! but i do not have these bills they were in the van as was all the bills to do with the van . can any one remember these satilites ? for campers the one i had , had an 80cm dish . 

any way thank you all as i must as i would be quite lost , with out the help of all that help me as you do . 

thank you all guys and dolls ,
still haveing fun i hope so , 
all the very best , denton


----------



## 109659 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi 
I think it is a Teleco. Try Leiure Services, Clitheroe. Hope they can help
Don


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*satilite*

cheers don ,

thinking is some time s beyond me 8O , thanks again don , this is a great help ,

many a star shine a little brighter than the one next door !!! LOL!!

all the best , denton.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

It's Leisure*tech* services, I reckon. Link here.


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*magic satillite !!!1*

thank you DOC,!

thanks again , 
have a good life , 
denton,


----------

